
 Joel Spolsky talks office space; might rent to startups.   - herdrick
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/03/02.html
======
jwecker
dupe. I thought these were automatically getting caught?

http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1884

~~~
herdrick
Yeah, me too.

------
reitzensteinm
dupe. I thought these were automatically getting caught?

http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1884

